# DISCUSS: Best Spanish Skyscraper



## Judgejudy123 (Feb 26, 2013)

Post which is your favourite Spanish Skyscraper!

Let's start:

Torre Caja Madrid, 250m, 820ft, 45 floors, 2008, Madrid:







[/url]MADRID / Cuatro Torres Business Area, Torre Caja Madrid (17/06/2013) #CTBA by -Saúl Tuñon Loureda-[/IMG]

Torre de Cristal, 249m, 817ft, 45 floors, 2008, Madrid:
IMG]Madrid, Spain by -rick ligthelm-[/IMG]

Torre PwC, 236m, 774ft, 52 floors, 2008, Madrid:







[/url]Torre PwC by -PwC_Spain-[/IMG]

Torre Espacio, 230m, 754ft, 56 floors, 2007, Madrid:
IMG]Torre Espacio by -airbeluga-/[/IMG]

Gran Hotel Bali, 186m, 610ft, 52 floors, 2002, Benidorm:







[/url]Gran Hotel Bali by -Alfonso Gonzalez F.-[/IMG]

Torre Iberdrola, 165m, 541ft, 40 floors, 2011, Bilbao:







[/url]Torre Iberdrola by -avecrespo-[/IMG]

Torre Picasso, 157m, 515ft, 43 floors, 1988, Madrid:







[/url]Torre Picasso by -Joker73R-[/IMG]

Torre Mapfre, 154m, 505ft, 44 floors, 1992, Barcelona:







[/url]Torre Mapfre by -Bruce springsteen1-

Hotel Arts, 154m, 505ft, 43 floors, 1992, Barcelona:







[/url]Hotel Arts Barcelona by -oxfordblues84-[/IMG]

Torre Agbar, 144m, 475ft, 35 floors, 2004, Barcelona:







[/url]Torre Agbar, Barcelona, Spain by -KanakariFotos-[/IMG]

Torre de Madrid, 142m, 466ft, 34 floors, 1957, Madrid:







[/url]Torre de Madrid. 1957 y Edificio España. 1920 by -Miguelnad-[/IMG]

Edificio Kronos, 140m, 454ft, 41 floors, 2008, Benidorm:







[/url]Benidorm city buildings by -elzagalico-[/IMG]

Torre de Santa Cruz l and ll, 120m, 394ft, 34 floors, 2006, Santa Cruz de Tenerife:







[/url]383.WyprawaWyspyKanaryjskie_rowerblazeja.com_2012-09-06 11.11.13 by -rowerblazeja.com-[/IMG]

Torre Europa, 120m, 394ft, 30 floors, 1985, Madrid:







[/url]Torre Europa y Torre Picasso en Madrid by -alexrodriguezperez-[/IMG]

Hilton Valencia, 117m, 384ft, 35 floors, 2006, Valencia:







[/url]Hotel Melia Valencia (Torre Hilton) by -Aarónr-[/IMG]

Edificio España, 117m, 384ft, 25 floors, 1952, Madrid:







[/url]Plaza de España - Edificio España by -danielamjerez-[/IMG]

Habitat sky, 115m, 381ft, 31 floors, 2008, Barcelona:







[/url]Barcelona, Hotel ME (Habitat Sky), Spain by -Photos Girados-[/IMG]

Please note that I will be posting and updating you all with more buildings and skyscrapers to come, thank you all for reading, and will be looking forward to your comments :cheers:


----------



## Victhor (Sep 11, 2002)

I would add Torre Lugano, in Benidorm. 158 metres, 43 floors . 178m and 48fl including the podium.


----------



## Judgejudy123 (Feb 26, 2013)

Gates of Europe, 114m, 373ft, 26 floors ( each ), 1996, Madrid:







[/url]Spain 2004 118 by -denhamgreen-[/IMG]


----------



## Judgejudy123 (Feb 26, 2013)

Diagonal zero zero, 110m, 361ft, 25 floors, 2011, Barcelona:







[/url]Diagonal Zero Zero by -scuba_dooba-/[/IMG]


----------



## -Corey- (Jul 8, 2005)

Nice. The one in Benidorm is just ugly :S


----------



## Judgejudy123 (Feb 26, 2013)

Victhor said:


> I would add Torre Lugano, in Benidorm. 158 metres, 43 floors . 178m and 48fl including the podium.


Thank you very much for your contribution


----------



## Judgejudy123 (Feb 26, 2013)

Torres de Hercules, 101m, 330ft, 21 floors, 2009, Cadiz:







[/url]Torres de Hercules by -Carlink-[/IMG]


----------



## Judgejudy123 (Feb 26, 2013)

Don't forget I will keep posting new buildings and lists daily !


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

PWC, Habitat Sky and Diagonal Zero


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Impressive skyscrapers from Spain!


----------



## Judgejudy123 (Feb 26, 2013)

^^ Thank you


----------



## Judgejudy123 (Feb 26, 2013)

Torre de Francia, 115m, 377ft, 35 floors, 2002, Valencia:







[/url]La Torre de Francia - Valencia by -Evaristo - EB5ILJ-[/IMG]


----------



## Judgejudy123 (Feb 26, 2013)

I have just added to the list the year they were completed :cheers:


----------



## L.A.F.2. (Jun 26, 2012)

Caja, Cristal, PWC, and Picasso for me.


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

Torres PuDeEu / GaOfEu Towers , Torre PwC , Torre Cristal , Torre Espacio, Torre Iberdrola, Torre Picasso , Torre Europa , Habitat Sky , Diagonal Zero-Zero to me.


----------



## Judgejudy123 (Feb 26, 2013)

Residencial in tempo, 200m, 656ft, 47 floors, 2013, Benidorm:
[URL="In Tempo 2 by -edomingo-"


----------



## Judgejudy123 (Feb 26, 2013)

Torre Cajasol, 178m, 584ft, 40 floors, 2013, Seville:







[/url]Torre Pelli by -PabloDeMora-[/IMG]

AND THE CLADDING WILL BE LIKE THIS:







[/url]DSC05820 by -jujo87-[/IMG]


----------



## Judgejudy123 (Feb 26, 2013)

Torre Repsol Malaga, 168m, PROPOSED, Malaga, It Will be Malaga's first building over 100 metres, 42 floors. ( This is exciting news to me because I live here  ) But I don't have any pictures to post, but I have seen a render and I love it, it's really nice


----------



## tita01 (Oct 21, 2011)

torre de cristal


----------



## Victhor (Sep 11, 2002)

Judgejudy123 said:


> Torre Repsol Malaga, 168m, PROPOSED, Malaga, It Will be Malaga's first building over 100 metres, 42 floors. ( This is exciting news to me because I live here  ) But I don't have any pictures to post, but I have seen a render and I love it, it's really nice


Are you spanish or foreigner?
About a month ago I saw news about that project in a facebook publication, but now I'm not able to find it again. It said the project is still alive, and the plot has been split in smaller plots (one per tower I guess) to make it easier to find some company to develope the project. But the final height has been reduced, I think the tallest tower is now around 135 metres.
But don't be too optimistic!, this project has been around since almost 10 years ago! and in one of the project reviews, the tallest tower reached 186 metres 
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Proyecto_de_las_torres_de_Repsol
Here it says 125 metres for the tallest tower, I think the 3 floor podium is not counted in that height, so the final height must be around 135 metres.

There's also another project closer to become true, maybe you'll find it by the name "citesa" or "martiricos", 2 30floor residential buildings near La Rosaleda stadium, the project includes a shorter building that maybe it's already under construction, about 1 year ago I saw news about that, that the shorter building was going to start construction by the end of 2012 I think.
Just found it: http://www.laopiniondemalaga.es/mal...-torres-martiricos-comenzara-2013/476862.html








^^that render is volumetric, not final design.

These are the latest news, the short building has not started construction yet due to some administrative problems, but it says this project is the one that is closest to become true despite the crisis:


> ...
> Responsables de la iniciativa, la única del nuevo PGOU con visos de empezar a materializarse pese a la crisis, reconocieron a este periódico que las determinaciones del nuevo Plan Estatal de Viviendas, que previsiblemente serán calcadas por el regional, les suponen «un escollo» para poder realizar las viviendas protegidas previstas. «Si no hay ayudas para las VPO, ¿qué sentido tiene reservar el 30% de todos los proyectos residenciales que se hagan en Andalucía para estas viviendas?», se cuestionaron las fuentes que, no obstante, confiaron en poder salvar este obstáculo y empezar a construir los pisos de la parcela d Citesa de una u otra forma.
> ...


http://www.diariosur.es/v/20130520/malaga/principal-proyecto-residencial-para-20130521.html

And just for your curiosity, a project that appeared in 2004 but we never knew anything else about it!:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=158087


----------

